

Ridesharing to Startup School - nodesocket

Anybody driving up from San Francisco (union square area) to startup school on Saturday and have an extra seat available? I'm the founder of NodeSocket/Commando.io and looking for awesome folks to chat and hang with on the drive up.
======
amagnus
I'm looking for ridesharing from SF too and don't have a car.

